# Corn Bread Croutons



## sattie (Jun 18, 2006)

I feel a bit stupid even posting this because I know this group has tried everything and there can't be anything I can possibly add that has not already been tried and posted before.

Annnnywayyyyyy..... I was making lasagna last night and had to have the salad to go with it.  After prepping the salad I realized that I had no croutons and hubby just don't eat salad without croutons.  I started to get out a couple of pieces of white bread and then remembered that I had left over corn bread.  DING DING DING!!!  Why not make cornbread croutons??  So I did!

Apart from making cornbread from scratch, I really like Jiffy cornbread mix and keep it on hand.... for the price, it is the best stuff out there to me.  Just the right amount of sweetness.  

I cut it up in to cubes and sprayed it with garlic flavored olive oil and dusted it with some garlic dust and tossed in the over for 10 minutes.  OMG they were good!  I could not get hubby to stop eating them!  

So now I am thinking, I am gonna make a batch of cornbread and turn it into croutons!!


----------



## auntdot (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds great Sattie, never thought of it.

Think we'll give it a try.

Thanks.


----------



## Constance (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow! Sounds great. Imagine them with a Tuscan bean salad, or a bean soup.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 18, 2006)

_Great idea Sattie._

_I've made polenta croutons, but hate doing it cuz you have to fry them and they pop and splatter, ouch!!!  Now I'll try your idea for sure, it sounds delish..Thanks for sharing with us._

_kadesma _


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> I feel a bit stupid even posting this because I know this group has tried everything and there can't be anything I can possibly add that has not already been tried and posted before.


 
You just contradicted yourself with this wonderful idea, sattie.  thanks for a great alternative.  I like the Jiffy stuff too.


----------



## sattie (Jun 18, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> You just contradicted yourself with this wonderful idea, sattie. thanks for a great alternative. I like the Jiffy stuff too.


 

You know how some things seem so simple you just know that they have been tried before????  Well here ya go!  Spur of the moment idea and what do you know?  Something tasty and for alot cheaper than the store bought brands!   

Thanks, I appreciate the kind comments!


----------

